# infusion of DHE



## b11054 (Feb 10, 2012)

Requested opinion on correct infusion code to report for administration of DHE (dihydroergotamine).  Provider is currently reporting chemotherapy administration, IV infusion 96413/96415.  It is the provider's opinion DHE falls into the heading of "other highly complex drug".


----------



## annmarie323 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Dhe*

I use 96374 and J1110.  I looked up your code in the 2012 CPT and asked my doctor's opinion (in case he wanted me to start using your code) and he felt it is not a highly complex drug.  That being said he did mention there are certain side effects, but would not use that code.  He uses it for some Migraine patients, if that makes a difference.

Just our opinion

Ann Foreman, CPC
Mallory Family Wellness
Loveland, CO


----------

